# which horns are these?



## sqguy (Oct 19, 2005)

Hello can anyone id these horns? they are USD Audio horns but i'm not sure which model they are. i checked thier website but didnt see any horns that looked like these. any info provided would be highly appreciated

thx


Mike


----------



## sqguy (Oct 19, 2005)

here they are


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

BC3?


----------



## sqguy (Oct 19, 2005)

oh ok thanks Eric hey when was the last time u talk to Femi?


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

sqguy said:


> oh ok thanks Eric hey when was the last time u talk to Femi?


6 years or so. He was doing HT and automation installs.

Eric


----------



## sqguy (Oct 19, 2005)

oh ok thanks again for identfiying these speakers



Mike


----------



## Aaron D (Jul 14, 2008)

SQ Guy,
I was wondering what your plans are for those. I have a set and I have and I'm not sure what I'll do w/ them. I have a classic project car that a set of horns would be pretty cool in due to their potential for unobtrusiveness. Who knows if it'll ever happen.

Just curious


----------



## Aaron D (Jul 14, 2008)

SQ Guy,
I was wondering what your plans are for those. I have a set and I have and I'm not sure what I'll do w/ them. I have a classic project car that a set of horns would be pretty cool in due to their potential for unobtrusiveness. Who knows if it'll ever happen.

Just curious...


----------



## sqguy (Oct 19, 2005)

my first plan when i bought them was to put them in my 96 Accord, but i'm going to do a 3way front with that car. I'm looking for a Chevey truck K5 Blazer if i can find one at a decent price. i might be inheriting this 96 Silverado ext cab truck, if that comes through than i'll do the horns in there with some BC midbasses in the floor. or i might even sell them. just not sure yet. what are u planning to put your set in?


----------

